# On eBay super crusty b-6 tank, way overpriced...



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2020)

Wishing I could post link, but someone posted a b-6 on eBay, super crusty and guy must be drinking bath water if thinks there getting$495 plus shipping.... crazy, maybe someone can ad the link so all can have a good laugh!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2020)

This one is even better



			https://offerup.com/item/detail/887517131/?fbclid=IwAR0BbUjzMgV61raPNRrtaWD7tY7cvr0VDb_dGV2N8JoAdaoccC0BOb0Raeg&_branch_match_id=763904959211569412
		


Only $3k


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Jun 8, 2020)

Schwinn b6 Streamliner 26" tank original paint maroon ivory paint bicycle part  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">B6 tank left and right mounting screws there. Original paint. Has scuffs nicks in used condition.</p>



					ebay.us


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> This one is even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's amazing!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 8, 2020)

Schwinnbikedude said:


> Schwinn b6 Streamliner 26" tank original paint maroon ivory paint bicycle part  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p dir="ltr">B6 tank left and right mounting screws there. Original paint. Has scuffs nicks in used condition.</p>
> ...



Looks like they parted a decent looking BFG b-6! Oh well just making the remaining ones that much more valuable!


----------



## lounging (Jun 8, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Looks like they parted a decent looking BFG b-6! Oh well just making the remaining ones that much more valuable!




The tank is listed here


----------



## fattyre (Jun 8, 2020)

West coast pricing.  You could get an entire tank bike at a Midwest swap for not much more than that.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 10, 2020)

oh i wouldnt say its crusty.  no brittle metal..no holes...its pretty solid...tank was not original to the bike. The bike was pieced together by me. When i got it, it came with a broke frozen in place neck, fork screw hole was plugged up and truss rod and fork ends  were rusted beyond repair, neck was beat up and warped. bars were warped. I didnt know the extent of the damage till i got it as the seller didn't specify damage which is a pet peeve of mine. Rack was missing, fender reflector was missing, seat cover was weak and falling off,  drove for miles to get a replacement fork but no truss rods as they are long due to the lock feature.  Tank does have best offer.  Repro tanks sell for the price of an original these days and with little effort this one will go nicely on a nice original paint bike so figured it deserved a little respect.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2020)

actually sold for 300


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 18, 2020)

SJ_BIKER said:


> actually sold for 300



That's good price for both of you!!!! Good job...


----------

